# HD 3850 support?



## Graogrim (Jan 19, 2008)

Every couple of years I get a bug to experiment and set up Linux on a spare drive. Once I get it up and running, kernel recompiled and tweaked to perfection with everything zipping along nicely, I stop and say "now what?" And that's it for the next year or so.

Well I'm getting the bug again. In honor of my new system I'm thinking about setting up a 64 bit install of some distribution or another this time and trying out Beryl. The only stumbling block is that my new video card, a Radeon HD 3850, doesn't appear to be supported under Linux.

I've been to ATI's website and checked their download listings and it looks like the highest supported card is the HD2900. This is aggravating as I'd like to get hacking on this sooner rather than later.

So the question: Does anyone know of a beta driver or some alternative that will get my hardware running?

Thanks.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2008)

The 8.1 Linux drivers should offer at least some degree of hardware support for you, seeing how the gpu on the 3850 is essentially a die-shrunk 2900 core.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2008)

Upon further digging, RV670 has been supported since 7.12. So, with 8.1 you should be good to go.


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 20, 2008)

Well that's cool, thanks. Guess it's time to pop in a spare drive and get cracking.


----------

